# 10 RBP's



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

i have 10 RBP's about 3"-4" each is their any chance they'll breed once they grow bigger about 8"+


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

misterjose said:


> i have 10 RBP's about 3"-4" each is their any chance they'll breed once they grow bigger about 8"+


Yes.You might have better chance with less piranha in your tank though...what size tank is it?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A nice article to read about P. nattereri breeding... http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=12


----------

